# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Female Hair Transplant Shock Loss - Will My Hair Grow Back?

## tbtadmin

I have been suffering from AGA-female pattern baldness* since I was 17. The hair at the back of my head was comparatively* thicker compared to that on the crown. I’m 26 now and 3 months into my hair transplant (1697 grafts). I’m already regretting it since I have undergone severe shock loss these 3 months. [...]

More...

----------

